# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Time Frame for Pre-orders of QU-BD?

## TeddyYan

Does anyone know the timeframe of pre-orders of the QU-BD?  I know there have been delays with Kickstarter units, but does anyone know how long it will take if I pre-order one now from their website?

----------


## Apollo

I ordered my printer on the 25th of June and I just received my printer in the mail today. Hope that gives you an idea!

Cheers!

----------

